# HRBT Tuesday



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Who's in for a shopping trip to the HRBT. 6 at the ramp. 

ric
289-5136


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

To busy during the week to try and get out. but looking forward to playing hard this weekend. Where are we going to try this week?

Robert


----------



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

I'll be in Hatteras this weekend; you'll have to play without me.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

OBX hmm, wonder what is biting at OI?

Robert


----------

